

What do you expect from a job board? - naf

I see all these job boards with functionalities like uploading your resume, browsing by sector/region/..., countless blog posts about improving your work life, ... Is it really necessary for consumers to have those functionalities available? What do you except from a job board?
======
redspark
Show me jobs by region and keyword, then let me use my linkedin profile to
apply.

